# The Psychological Diagnosis of Gollum/Smeagol.



## SpencerC18 (Apr 21, 2003)

Hey everybody, I just noticed this but I'm taking pscyhology right now and it seems to me that Gollum/Smeagol suffers from alot of different disorders. Judging from the book and the movie, I'd say he suffers from mulitple personality syndrome as well as anti-social personality disorder. I'd also like to add that he seems to be suffering from withdrawal from the ring as if it was some narcotic, which leads me to the conclusion that Gollum is a crack fiend lol.
What do you guys think?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 21, 2003)

What you said... hehe...

He's just different cuz the Ring took over his life and theres still a part of him that wants to keep his life... sort of


----------



## Idril (Apr 21, 2003)

Definitely split personality and a social phobia. Not sure about the withdrawal from the ring though, he didn't really use the power - perhaps obsessive compulsive disorder regarding the possession of the ring. Agoraphobia too as he didn't like the outdoors, but probably that gets lumped in with social disorder or a general Personality Disorder. Not that I know much on this topic

*Men in white coats look for Idril as she hides in a cupboard*


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Apr 21, 2003)

I think he is an analogy for all of us. We all have different contradicting aspects to our personality. You know, like having an angel sitting on one shoulder and the devil sitting on the other shoulder, each trying to steer you.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 21, 2003)

Sure, I'll agree. Why not? I didn't think that he had that agoraphobia thing, though. Are there little phobias for the sun and moon, too? oh well. *runs away* Poor Smeagol. It's too sad.


----------



## kohaku (Apr 21, 2003)

i would like to take this opportunity to point out something I have noticed around here. Many people refer to Gollum as being schizophrenic, but this is not true. Schizophrenia is often confused with multiple personality disorder, but the two are different. Schizophrenia is most often characterized by strange paranoias (like thinking aliens are out to get you) and/or hallucinations (hearing voices). Multiple personality disorder is very fitting of Gollum, but schizophrenia does not describe him. The "schizo" part of schizophrenia refers to a split from reality, not a split in one's personality.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 21, 2003)

Actualy the Devil's killed the angel... Pushed him right off my shoulder. So now I have to go and steal stuff and burn down houses. The Leprachaun told me


----------



## Idril (Apr 22, 2003)

Hmm...... Black Captain, I think we need to have a chat *smiles sympathetically* a really long chat. Lie down on the couch * gesturing to the well worn leather sofa*

I agree, schizophrenia at it's worst is when you hear 'other' voices, Smeagol's personality has completely separated into 2 entities Gollum (bad) and Smeagol (good).

_What is schizophrenia? _ - Common beliefs about schizophrenia.

Schizophrenia is a term just about everyone has heard. However, most people do not know what schizophrenia really is, or what causes schizophrenia, or what can be done for individuals who have this illness. 

Many people have the wrong idea about schizophrenia. First, there is the common belief that schizophrenia means you have more than one personality, like Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde. This is NOT the case. People with schizophrenia have only one personality, although their personality may appear to have been altered by their illness. Schizophrenia refers to personality problems where the individual may have difficulty deciding what is real and what is not real. Schizophrenia is a bit like having a dream when you are wide awake — you are unsure whether the events in the dream are really happening to you or not. 

Schizophrenia does NOT mean you have more than one personality. 

Another confusion is that many people think schizophrenia means you are ‘mad’. While it is true that individuals with schizophrenia will sometimes act in strange or irrational ways, more often they will behave quite normally most of the time.

Another common belief is that people with mental illness are violent and dangerous. Some individuals with schizophrenia may have violent outbursts if they become very frustrated or angry, but they are more likely to be quiet, timid and fearful. Of course, some people who do not have schizophrenia have violent outbursts when they are frustrated or angry. 

The vast majority of people with schizophrenia are NOT aggressive or violent.

This is particularly true if the person with schizophrenia receives the proper treatment. You are far more likely to be attacked by friends or family than by unknown people with schizophrenia. source: NHS


----------



## SpencerC18 (Apr 23, 2003)

I also find he suffered from extreme paranioa, which is obvious.


----------



## Margius (Mar 19, 2015)

I've just found a nice article that describes most of the schizophrenia symptoms that Gollum suffered from http://schizophreniaguide.net/signs-symptoms/signs-and-symptoms-schizophrenia The most obvious of these symptoms are delusions and strange language.


----------

